# HEDGEHOG HAS A BUMP UNDER CHIN?



## Snuggles9495 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi,
My hedgehog has a tiny bump under his chin.
It looks like it would be normal... does anyone notice a tiny bump under there hedgehogs chin?
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

If its the bump I am thinking of its normal but a picture would be helpful as tumors in the mouth area are common in hedgehogs and it would assist someone to see exactly the bump in question.


----------



## Snuggles9495 (Jul 19, 2011)

It is VERY tiny and ha some hair growing out of it.
It looks like it would be normal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Sounds normal, but like I said if your really worried it wouldn't hurt to post a picture of it.

If its what I think your talking about its normal, but all anyone can really do is speculate


----------



## Snuggles9495 (Jul 19, 2011)

It is to small to get a pic of. I am probably over reacting, but I just want to be more safe then sorry.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Snuggles9495 said:


> It is to small to get a pic of. I am probably over reacting, but I just want to be more safe then sorry.


Its probably the little chin bump most hedgies have keep a close eye on it for any signs of it growing though Just in case


----------



## Snuggles9495 (Jul 19, 2011)

Okay, will do! Thank you very much!!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahaha I freaked out to when I discovered a little bump under Quinn's chin. I thought it was a cancerous tumour :shock: . But it was just the normal little bump that all hedgies have (i think they all have but not sure). If you're really worried like TWCOGAR said you could take a pic and someone can tell you if its normal or not. But most likely its the bump that all hedgies have


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

If it's like a little pimple, then it's the normal hedgie bump. I know I have a good picture somewhere...but can't find it. Honestly, I've got almost 2000 hedgie pictures, I have an illness. :lol:


----------



## Snuggles9495 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the help!
It is a normal bump thankfully!!! 
Better safe then sorry is what I say lol.
Thanks again guys!!


----------



## Coco_hedgie (Aug 29, 2015)

My hedgehog also has a bump
It looks kinda like a pimple but I'm not sure


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

The picture isn't a good enough quality to see anything, but if a strange bump has appeared suddenly and for no apparent reason it's time to go see the vet.

In the future, it will make getting a response much easier if you'll start your own thread. This one is from 2011.


----------

